# 2120 Steering Cylinder



## Chalk (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm trying to disassemble a steering cylinder from a Ford 2120, but I can't get the cylinder head to come off (supposedly it unscrews). I've already removed the crimp in the barrel. Does anyone know if there's a special wrench for this or is it just a matter of whacking at it with a screwdriver? I've tried channel locks to no avail.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Not familiar with that particular model but when I had to fix hydraulic cylinder I took it to a local place and they installed the new seals etc for like $20. I would check some of your local vendors for help before you pound too hard one too many times:dazed: 

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum. Stop by the Introductions please section and let us know a little bit about yourself and your tractors.

http://www.tractorforum.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=158


----------

